# Parker to Join Timmy in All-Star Game



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

W00t! Go Teepee! :yay:


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

Over DaRon Williams...

TP > Deron...

Ok ok.. But I just love TP's game..


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CaliCool said:


> Over DaRon Williams...
> 
> TP > Deron...
> 
> Ok ok.. But I just love TP's game..


Overall, No. This year, yes.


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

Speaking about TP.. I have witnessed his "attempt" to really stretch his range, and he was pretty decent shooting the three ball early on last seaosn.. He must have really worked on that. As long as he is our PG1 though, I'm happy. He burns opposing PGs and has developed a nice range in his jumper.

Go TP!


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yay! i'm happy that he made it


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Overall, No. This year, yes.


Overall, no. This year, no.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> Overall, no. This year, no.


Good thing your opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Good thing your opinion doesn't matter.


It matters to me, *******


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> It matters to me, *******


Which doesn't matter.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Which doesn't matter.


*******


----------

